# Marjal



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

just had a quote for 10 days in marjal with car hire 358 euros wat do ppl think is that a good price?


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

car hire... You can do when u there.. they have cars on site and charge €25 a day.. Just have one as and when you need it.. Why pay for a car unless you really are gonna be out every day.
MAkes the €13 euro a day i had in March look real good..

Still prefer Benidorm !!


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

What are you getting for your money, pool. gym ?????????

Loddy


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

It don't sound cheep, if you do go and I assume you mean Costa Blanca do avoid section A, when I was there it was becoming a Ghetto for the Spanish ( they can be a bit noisy)

Loddy


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

When are you going? That could make a difference with price.

With the car it looks OK if you'll be using the car.

Jan


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

booked marjal for 10 days in our 3 weeks jaunt across europe and car hire give (jessica the mh) a rest 8)


----------

